# Bowtie stickers



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey im new here ive been looking at the site every once and a while for the past few months. I have a 2012 silver 1.4 LT that I got with 30k miles and now has 34k. It was previously a rental but its in good shape and I haven't had any problems I love it. I was thinking about new rims or a tune but those are too expensive for right now. I decided I'd get black bow tie stickers to put on the grille and back bow tie as well as mini ones for the bow ties on the rims and then a black strip for the chrome on the trunk. I've looked and it seems like everyone uses those stickers and doesn't actually paint them? Can anyone tell me what the best method is to make them black if they arent using stickers. and if you know any good products or places to buy them please let me know. thanks


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

I used a primer, "universal black metallic"(use whichever color you'd like) paint and protective clear coat finish all by Dupli-Color. Found at my local Autozone. Masked the logos off, prepped the surface by cleaning with alcohol and threw down 3 light coats of primer, 4 light coats of paint and 3 light coats of clear. Its incredibly simple to do. The razor blade fits nicely into groove between the gold bowtie and the chrome surround. It made for a simple masking off process. Just be sure to mask off enough to prevent overspray and/or don't do it on a windy day.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

You may laugh at me, but I used this vinyl on the inside of my windshield for the sunstrip, and the extra I used on my bowties front and rear:
Windshield Sun Visor Strip - Vinyl Graphic Decal

Worked great and so far is lasting thru all the salt/snow/winter crap


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. Whatever works for you


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

Does any paint masking tape work? I guess i'll be painting it to get the best results. Do you know if that would work for the chrome strip on the back?


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

Any masking tape will do, the super cheap variants wont stick as well allowing the potential for paint to seep into areas you dont want paint on so stick with a good name brand, shouldn't be more than a few dollars for a small roll. You wont need much. The chrome strip should paint similarly. Probably wouldnt hurt to use an adhesion promoter on the chrome to make sure the base coats stick well.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Use plastidip or vinyl but are easy ways to make the bowties black for cheap.


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

I haven't even checked but is there a way to quickly remove the emblems to paint them or is it just easier to leave them on


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

The bowties? Far easier to leave them on and mask them


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

+1 to plasti dip. A little bit easier than paint, less experience needed, cheaper, and also its very reversable.


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

Plasti dip works too. In my opinion, it looks cheap and much like something I would have done when I was in high school with my first car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A $2 piece of black vinyl worked just fine for me.


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

Ya I don't wanna use plasti dip because I prefer a gloss black and isn't plasti more matte?


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

Good to know. Will the plasti dip stay on even when I wash it?


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

Absolutely, that stuff isn't going anywhere unless you intentionally peel it. It's a remarkably durable product. I just simply don't care for it, personally. Check out some pics of Plastidip and their Glossifier to be sure that's the look you want before purchasing.


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

I think I'm gonna go with plasti dip and do the front and back bow tie along with the chrome trunk strip.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

I grabbed a sheet of adhesive vinyl for next to nothing off eBay a few years back. It wasn't hard to put on and then cut with an exacto knife. It has been nearly 3 years and it still looks like I put it on yesterday.


----------

